# Phd Leach



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is the operation I have going right because i listen to a guy that DOES NOT do plumbing but since he work for the city utilities back I'm the day he taught he knew what his was doing but yet I'm the one with my apprentice card and RUI 
This my last 6x4 got to make it work!!!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

His my company excavator .....


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

You need a hub saver.


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

Do they make them in6"?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Heat gun.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> Heat gun.


English classes as well. ;-)


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Finish product I think I need to start working by my self and no coworkers


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

If your really worried about breaking it,run a big hose clamp around the outside of the hub before you have at it with a hammer and screwdriver,saves them from cracking sometimes.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

leakfree said:


> If your really worried about breaking it,run a big hose clamp around the outside of the hub before you have at it with a hammer and screwdriver,saves them from cracking sometimes.


You beat me to it. I just hold a sawzall blade in my hand, and make several scores, then put the hose clamp around the hub, tap a few times and you are golden. You can also put glue around and light it on fire, someone posted that here from youtube.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How do you like that grey glue? I don't care for it.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

jtplumber said:


> Do they make them in6"?


Missed the 6" part maybe not


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I like it, it's good to use on a hub that has been chiseled. It flows into and fills any gaps.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> How do you like that grey glue? I don't care for it.


I prefer blue glue , teaches me to work fast and get it right first time heh 
Our company require us to use grey glue on 6" and up , for some odd reason


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

What is a hub saver boys?

I use the gear clamp trick.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> I prefer blue glue , teaches me to work fast and get it right first time heh Our company require us to use grey glue on 6" and up , for some odd reason


 that's because the other glue isn't rated for the larger sizes.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> What is a hub saver boys? I use the gear clamp trick.


 hub saver is a tool that simply looks like a propeller with a guide. It shaves the pipe back out of the fitting if it wasn't so cold out I would go get one for a pict. Good tool to have on service truck.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

and please wear safety glasses while using the screwdriver to remove the pipe, i know a plumber who lost an eye doing that


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

You'll poke your eye out kid


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

mccmech said:


> English classes as well. ;-)


Sorry wrote it quick


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Do the hub savers work on drainage? I've had terrible luck with them on pressure. And I like the grey glue, or at least a medium set glue for 3" and up. When (not if) you make a mistake, it is much more forgiving!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> Do the hub savers work on drainage? I've had terrible luck with them on pressure. And I like the grey glue, or at least a medium set glue for 3" and up. When (not if) you make a mistake, it is much more forgiving!!


 the hub saver was designed for PVC drainage pipe there is a brand with a replaceable cutting edge and a longer guide that works better. I can't remember the brand it was expensive.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

These work like a charm, with a hole hawg. Watch it with abs, it will melt the hub if you're not careful and hold on incase it grabs.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> Video Link: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zXhSg8HuocQ These work like a charm, with a hole hawg. Watch it with abs, it will melt the hub if you're not careful and hold on incase it grabs.



Wow time to invest in one 
How Muuuuch???


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Wow time to invest in one How Muuuuch???


300 or so for the set but they are worth it, my boss bought a set about 2-3 years ago with a good bit of use and they are still sharp.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wooh that high but it a great investment , Do they still sell them ? ,that video look like from early 90s


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Leach713 said:


> Wooh that high but it a great investment , Do they still sell them ? ,that video look like from early 90s


 Don't know if you have a Coburns around you, that's where we got them. They're made by rector seal so I wouldn't see why any supply house that sells rector seal couldn't order you a set. Seems like a lot but how much time would it save you if you come up to a sheared off male cleanout glued into a combo? They sell the cheaper ones but they don't last, I've had them break midway through reaming and then I was screwed.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> Don't know if you have a Coburns around you, that's where we got them. They're made by rector seal so I wouldn't see why any supply house that sells rector seal couldn't order you a set. Seems like a lot but how much time would it save you if you come up to a sheared off male cleanout glued into a combo? They sell the cheaper ones but they don't last, I've had them break midway through reaming and then I was screwed.


I'm ask my supply house we got Morrison Moore and ferguson and barnnetts 
Yeah I bet is a time saver


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> Video Link: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zXhSg8HuocQ These work like a charm, with a hole hawg. Watch it with abs, it will melt the hub if you're not careful and hold on incase it grabs.


 that's the one!


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

They make a cheaper brand too that is about $20 a size and they go from 1/2"-4". Also there is another company I believe it's called pipe piranha that cuts away a fitting so if your hub to hub you can save the pup piece.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Leach713 said:


> I prefer blue glue , teaches me to work fast and get it right first time heh
> Our company require us to use grey glue on 6" and up , for some odd reason


Slow down on the rough and you could have saved two 4" 1/8 bends :whistling2::yes:


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Slow down on the rough and you could have saved two 4" 1/8 bends :whistling2::yes:


We'll the combo was already made I did not do the first rough , I did the fixing and the repair rough I was limited in fittings ,,,


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> You beat me to it. I just hold a sawzall blade in my hand, and make several scores, then put the hose clamp around the hub, tap a few times and you are golden. You can also put glue around and light it on fire, someone posted that here from youtube.



Back when I was a house mouse, my boss would mark his shower drains, glue, then light. Run through and do all the showers quickly, then go back to first one and slice it down with a razor knife and so-on. I thought he was nuts, but he was fast.


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

89plumbum said:


> Back when I was a house mouse, my boss would mark his shower drains, glue, then light. Run through and do all the showers quickly, then go back to first one and slice it down with a razor knife and so-on. I thought he was nuts, but he was fast.


. I think I'm missing something , what is this in reference to. Peeling a fitting??


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

jtplumber said:


> . I think I'm missing something , what is this in reference to. Peeling a fitting??


No, he would mark on the outside and apply glue to the inside of the pvc riser. Light it with a striker. Then cut it with a razor knife after it softened up. Works for peeling too.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I got a set like that 1.5 thru4 for 80. at a plumbing auction brand new👍


----------

